
Patches on the skin can analyse sweat and monitor glucose - prostoalex
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21664942-patches-skin-can-analyse-sweat-and-monitor-glucose-sweating-big-stuff?frsc=dg%7Ca
======
metasean
Paywalled :-(

Alt-
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.economist.com%2Fnews%2Fscience-
and-technology%2F21664942-patches-skin-can-analyse-sweat-and-monitor-glucose-
sweating-big-stuff)

